# Beware Fido's $17.50 phone plan



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

If you're a bit of a cell plan neophyte like me, then be prepared for some unfortunate surprises with Fido's $17.50 "super awesome" voice plan.

I went to a Fido store today and *finally* picked up a brand spanky new 16GB black iPhone (yay). I thought I was prepared going in with the plans I wanted, and I had pre-calculated what my costs would be. Or so I thought.

My Fido surprises:


Because the plan totals less than $30/mo, the initial iPhone cost is $350, *not* $300 beejacon 
Outgoing text messages and call display are *not* included tptptptp They are only available as extra cost items individually or as part of a "value pack" (I use the term with a little sarcasm). The best value "value pack" is $11/mo and includes 125 texts and call display plus a few other niceties, but not Visual Voicemail for instance.

Initially, the $17.50 deal seemed pretty amazing. Now, I'm not so sure. I waffled a bit and decided to go for the iPhone anyway, partly because there's a 15-day return period, and partly because the $11/mo "value pack" is free for the first month so I can evaluate it.

But my sky-high enthusiasm for my new toy is now at a kind of low simmer. In terms of the iPhone itself, I'm amazed. It's an incredible device and I'm really enjoying playing with it. But the monthly fees are a fair bit higher than I wanted to pay, and the additional $50 up front is a bit of a kick in the teeth. I paid it anyway, but I'm not ecstatic about it, nor am I happy that the salesgirl didn't mention it at all until I happened to see the extra charge on her screen. Shifty, my dears, shifty.

So my monthly costs will be:

$17.50 + $11 + $6.95 + $0.50 + $30 for 6 GB Data (the real reason I bought _now_)
= $65.95 + taxes.

So, the point of my post is, if you're going for this plan, now you can be more prepared than I was when purchasing, and hopefully won't be surprised by extra costs with things that I had (stupidly) assumed would be *basic* items included in any plan.

Lesson learned.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It was all or nothing for me with the iPhone. I didn't want to get it and be limited by texts, data or phone.

My5 250, iPhone Value Pack w/VVM and 6GB data.

$80 something a month. 

If you compare it to most of the plans out there, it's pretty kick ass. And, it will only come down in price, eventually.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

The 17.50 plan is way better then any other advertised plans. Of course there is nothing else included, just like nothing is with all other regular plans. With that plan, value pack, data it is still way better than the 'iPhone plans'.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow. Seems like there is no plan under $60/month. 

Why was the iPhone $350, its supposed to be $300. I'm pretty sure there was a deal that got you the phone for $300 on 3 years.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Just wait until you need to renew the contract, what goes around comes around, I just renewed and got the following:

iPhone 8gb $250 (-$93 Fido Dollars -$100 no phone contract renewal credit)
2 cell phone lines with:
250 anytime minutes
1000 LD minutes
1000 Fido to Fido/Rogers
6 Months unlimited incoming
My iPhone line has:
$11 value pack
$30 6gb Data
Both plans with taxes minus monthly credits (-$20) comes to $72.

It took 3 calls to retentions but I think I did pretty well for myself.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

FlaminWiz said:


> Wow. Seems like there is no plan under $60/month.
> 
> Why was the iPhone $350, its supposed to be $300. I'm pretty sure there was a deal that got you the phone for $300 on 3 years.


Your base monthly plan needs to be more than $30 a month to get it for less.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Well $30/month is a pretty good price compared to $60/65/70/month. But isn't there an option for less than 6GB/$30 like 500MB for cheaper price because 6GB seems way extra. Especially if you have a Mac with broadband. Note: Mac, not a computer. Lolz


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

FlaminWiz said:


> But isn't there an option for less than 6GB/$30 like 500MB for cheaper price because 6GB seems way extra.


I think Rogers/Fido's goal is roughly a base minimum of $60 per iPhone user with a data plan of any sort. Spread that over 36 months and they're more than covered off.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My local Rogers dealer was offerring a $40 a month plan which includes 700 minutes, unlimited evening and weekends after 9pm (but with 700 minute who cares), unlimited text, call display...


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

JSvo said:


> [*]Because the plan totals less than $30/mo, the initial iPhone cost is $350, *not* $300 beejacon


Yes, but by it being <$30/month you're saving money overall. In 3 months you've already saved more than the $50 greater initial purchase price of the phone. This info is displayed on the Fido page:

_* If you're an existing customer without an agreement, you can get a 8GB 3G iPhone for $249 or a 16GB 3G iPhone for $349 with a 3-year agreement. You'll also receive a $50 credit on your first or second invoice if you subscribe to a monthly plan over $30.
_



JSvo said:


> [*]Outgoing text messages and call display are *not* included tptptptp They are only available as extra cost items individually or as part of a "value pack" (I use the term with a little sarcasm). The best value "value pack" is $11/mo and includes 125 texts and call display plus a few other niceties, but not Visual Voicemail for instance.


This has been discussed extensively in this forum. The "Killer Deal" ad also states that it includes unlimited _incoming_ text messages. Several people have posted regarding their iPhone plans, including many who combined the "killer deal" with the $15 visual voicemail package. From those posts you can see that the total plan costs tend to be $70-$80.




JSvo said:


> Lesson learned.


A little bit more homework would have left you better prepared/informed prior to going into the store. 

All of the things that you have warned about are mentioned on the Fido and Rogers websites and discussed ad-nauseum in this forum. I agree that the sales rep could and should have listed the costs to you during your discussion, but you also could/should have done your own homework. As always, buyer beware.

I don't work for Fido or Rogers and am not associated with them other than having an iPhone on a Fido plan ("killer deal" + $15 visual voicemail pkg + 6GB data pkg). I'm not saying that I agree with the pricing of cell phone plans in Canada. I am saying that if you actually look, the information is available.

It's too bad that that happened to you. Thanks for posting about your experience. It's definitely worthwhile reminding people that buyer beware still holds true.


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

I also learned this the hard way when I got my iphone 4 days ago


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

JumboJones said:


> Your base monthly plan needs to be more than $30 a month to get it for less.


I paid $350 for a 16G iphone; even tho my plan was over $30. I had to call in rogers a couple of times, to get the extra $50 back. We'll see if Ted credits my bill next month.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The voice part by itself has to be over $30. That is, without features like voicemail, call display, etc. They got nearly everybody with this, myself included. Fortunately, I pay way less per month and it includes most everything--except that $30/6GB for data.



miniphone said:


> I paid $350 for a 16G iphone; even tho my plan was over $30. I had to call in rogers a couple of times, to get the extra $50 back. We'll see if Ted credits my bill next month.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I thought it was common knowledge by now that the iPhone isn't targeted at "casual" cell phone users...
I knew going in the my monthly would go up about 30 bucks. And with all I can do with my phone MORE than makes up for that.
I can respond quickly to work emails, and I just checked my bank balance in ok e at the grocery store to see which account to use or go cash. It saves me a LOT of time in the long run, not to mention work headaches when I sit at my computer at home (all gone, so I even save on asprin!), banking hassels that usually require a visit to the bank!
So yeah, it's not for kids or soccer moms.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I simply no longer deal with companies that are not honest and up front about their charges.
That ficticious SAF charge by some cell phone companies really irks me - why that is not prohibited as false advertising is beyond me.
There was a private members bill introduced to prohibit these SAF charges, but that dies when the election was called.

We have four cell phones in the family - I don't pay a separate SAF fee on any of them - just the monthly rate and taxes - that's the way it should be with all cell phone providers.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

The $17.50 plan is actually the EPP, which is just 200 minutes and 5pm evenings. Save for coroporate and retention plans, you're not going to get a better deal. 

As for the other offers they list (free incoming texts and per second billing) are things all Fido plans have and are basically more a jab at Bell and Telus than anything special.


----------



## GGMagic (Mar 7, 2008)

*What exactly is...*

Sorry if this has already been mentioned/asked, but what exactly is included in the Fido $17.50 plan? I've heard of it before and I used to to negotiate my retention deal with Fido 2 months ago.

They ended up giving me:

250 Day Mins
Unlim. Incoming
1000 E/W (7pm)
Unlimited TXT Messaging
Caller ID (Included)

$25 (retention deal) + SAF/911 + tax = $36.95

Is the $17.50 any better?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

The only better deal I can see is the $25 my 5 + 5 deal. That is a really good deal if you have ten people you call all the time (locally). 

I went with the Rogers EPP plan because Rogers seems to get the better plans first and I want to be able to move if some really good comes up.

I have the 17.50 + 11 + 7 +tax = little over 40 a month.

I got exactly what I wanted. An iPod and a phone in one, for a fairly modest monthly fee.

I am happy.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's still a great plan with the other features added, even if you have to pay.

Please tell me that for $17.50, you really didn't expect caller ID to be included?

And for the record, I still don't like paying for it when US plans seem to include it, but we're not in the US so we have to deal with it.

Once you play with your phone even more, you won't be worried about the plan.

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Vexel said:


> It was all or nothing for me with the iPhone. I didn't want to get it and be limited by texts, data or phone.
> 
> My5 250, iPhone Value Pack w/VVM and 6GB data.
> 
> ...



I have the same package as you, Vexel. $82.35 per month, I believe. Haha.

The only thing I am worried about is going over my minutes. It includes 250mins, yes, but that also has to include incoming calls.

The My5 option takes care of the bulk of my calling, but I still think I might be close to going over my minutes once my free local calling ends next month.

The My5+5 student deal comes with 100mins, but 500incoming and 6pm evenings for the same price. Thinking of switching to that one. Or perhaps the My5 LD, which comes with 350mins, 500 overtime mins, and is only $5 more.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> Please tell me that for $17.50, you really didn't expect caller ID to be included?


I wish people wouldn't call it a $17.50 plan. After you add the *mandatory* SAF and 911 fee, it's a very basic, no features, $25.- plan.
And depending on your calling patterns and features you want, there are better plans available.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

krs said:


> I wish people wouldn't call it a $17.50 plan. After you add the *mandatory* SAF and 911 fee, it's a very basic, no features, $25.- plan.
> And depending on your calling patterns and features you want, there are better plans available.


i agree KRS. I was just quoting the OP. 

Your last point is key: it all depends on the user and their needs. For me, with the 6 PM weekday unlimited, it's huge b/c I can somewhat control my client calls to after 6. For others, a lower data plan might work.

i know one thing. i love the functionality this phone brings me.


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> Please tell me that for $17.50, you really didn't expect caller ID to be included?


Ah, yes I *did*. Now I know better, but it seems like one of the most _basic_ possible features these days, yet it's _still_ extra.


keebler27 said:


> Once you play with your phone even more, you won't be worried about the plan.


I'm sure this is true. I love it already.

The point of this thread is to warn fellow mobile neophytes that are thinking of getting an iPhone now, what to expect in terms of charges on plans that appear to be really good deals on the surface. The $17.50 + 0.50 + 6.95 plan (nod to *krs*) is ending in a month and the $30 for 6 GB is ending in a few days, so I suspect there may be a lot of people jumping on the iPhone bandwagon very soon.

Let me be perfectly clear; I'm not upset about my purchase. I love the iPhone. But I thought, with reading about things here and hitting Fido's site, that I knew what plans I wanted and that I had a good idea of what my monthly charges would be. I admit, I find the world of mobile plans extremely convoluted and confusing, and I didn't do as much homework as I should have prior to going to the Fido store (as was so condescendingly pointed out in a post a few pages back... thanks *zc11*  ). So I just wanted to spare others in my position some surprises. That is all.


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, and for the record, the Fido plan has unlimited calling after *5 pm* on weeknights, one of its key selling points for me.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the Student My5+5 Canada Wide LD 45$ + iphone value pack 15$ + 6gb Data 30$ 

I have some discounts noticably 50% off my Data plan. the other discounts i am a bit confused about and will have to wait for my first bill to come in so i can confirm them 

I scored a good deal when i think about it..


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

But its $90/month ?


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

JSvo said:


> I didn't do as much homework as I should have prior to going to the Fido store (as was so condescendingly pointed out in a post a few pages back... thanks *zc11*


Just a few posts down on the index page is a thread titled "Who has the cheapest iPhone plan". Post #6 on that page reads:

_I have the killer offer, 17.50, tacked on vvm, call display, txting, 15, then added 6gb data, taxes in, looks like 79$_

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/69239-who-has-cheapest-iphone-plan.html

If you spend a few days here you'll see how much whining is done regarding the voice +/- data plans. Your post was really no different.


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow no one reads the fine prints anymore? It is stated in the website $299 iphone is only available for customer that subscribe to a plan more than 30 dollars which mean any plans that is 31 dollar or more. So if you choose a 17.50 plan then you cannot get the iphone at $299.

Also in the ad they say unlimited incoming text message. This is a marketing thing that is targeted toward telus and bell since they started to charge incoming text message. Fido and Rogers never charge incoming message they only charge outgoing text message. So the fido didn't cheat anyone. Outgoing text message cost 10 cent person message or 5 dollar for 250 text message. 

Also, all current voice plan does not include caller id so you are not being cheated. caller id has been an 8 dollar option for awhile.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers has always had "unlimited" incoming; in reality, it is capped at 2500 incoming messages, and this is clearly stated (in the fine print).

There are many, many plans on offer that include call display in the basic voiceplan cost (and many that include voicemail, three-way calling, etc.).




..........? said:


> Wow no one reads the fine prints anymore? It is stated in the website $299 iphone is only available for customer that subscribe to a plan more than 30 dollars which mean any plans that is 31 dollar or more. So if you choose a 17.50 plan then you cannot get the iphone at $299.
> 
> Also in the ad they say unlimited incoming text message. This is a marketing thing that is targeted toward telus and bell since they started to charge incoming text message. Fido and Rogers never charge incoming message they only charge outgoing text message. So the fido didn't cheat anyone. Outgoing text message cost 10 cent person message or 5 dollar for 250 text message.
> 
> Also, all current voice plan does not include caller id so you are not being cheated. caller id has been an 8 dollar option for awhile.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

HowEver said:


> There are many, many plans on offer that include call display in the basic voiceplan cost (and many that include voicemail, three-way calling, etc.).


Not to change the topic, but I'm curious to know what these plans are and where I can find more information about them? (Really, I'm on prepaid right now and that includes call display and voice mail, which is one of the reasons I haven't switch to post-paid.)


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I remember the good ole days when my first few cell phones had unlimited texting for $5. Call waiting and call display were included.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

JumboJones said:


> Just wait until you need to renew the contract, what goes around comes around, I just renewed and got the following:
> 
> iPhone 8gb $250 (-$93 Fido Dollars -$100 no phone contract renewal credit)
> 2 cell phone lines with:
> ...


Were you able to split the data over 2 lines or is it just for one line???


----------



## vwDavid (Mar 11, 2004)

*retention / switchers*

i read about all these deals for fido/rogers retention deals. Are there no deals to be had for switchers? IE I am on telus and ready to leave for an iPhone when my contract is due in 3months. Do I have any leverage with rogers to wooo me over or am I just a cash cow to them?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

vwDavid said:


> i read about all these deals for fido/rogers retention deals. Are there no deals to be had for switchers? IE I am on telus and ready to leave for an iPhone when my contract is due in 3months. Do I have any leverage with rogers to wooo me over or am I just a cash cow to them?


phone them now and start the bargaining process!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

vwDavid said:


> i read about all these deals for fido/rogers retention deals. Are there no deals to be had for switchers? IE I am on telus and ready to leave for an iPhone when my contract is due in 3months. Do I have any leverage with rogers to wooo me over or am I just a cash cow to them?


Usually they do not give retention deals to new customers, retention deals are only for exisiting loyal customers. New customers can really only get what's available, although it doesn't get much better than the epp plan if that meets your needs. It's worth a call though.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

JSvo said:


> If you're a bit of a cell plan neophyte like me, then be prepared for some unfortunate surprises with Fido's $17.50 "super awesome" voice plan.
> 
> I went to a Fido store today and *finally* picked up a brand spanky new 16GB black iPhone (yay). I thought I was prepared going in with the plans I wanted, and I had pre-calculated what my costs would be. Or so I thought.
> 
> ...



That's actually fairly normal. I used to work for Telus and we had something similar. No such thing as a free lunch . lol


----------



## marcox (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm thinking to get this plan with a 8G iPhone for $249

Just wondering, do you guys think it will be possible i can also get free caller ID? This plan is pretty much what i need. I don't mind to have no data and no voice mail, but paying extra $7 for only the caller id is a lot!!!

hopefully someone can suggest me a way to argue a free caller id.

Thanks!


----------

